# Intake manifold #'s question



## 13mpg (Jan 8, 2018)

My intake manifold casting number is not crystal clear or sharp but here is a photo of it. My question is if I guessed correctly it's 8778816 and upon further research that same number was used on two different engines. So what's the difference between them or is there none? The good news it was cast on my 9th birthday lol.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Very common for the same part number to be used in multiple applications. The intake manifolds with that number will have no physical differences from one part to the next with the exception of the cast date.


----------



## gtoguy389 (Jun 3, 2012)

The cast number 9778816. For 1965, all 4 barrel engines used the same intake manifold, whether it was a 326, 389, or 421. Part numbers changed from year to year, but the same principle was followed. In 1969, Pontiac changed this up just a bit using a different intake/part number for the RA IV, and the HO's and SD's of the early 70's.


----------



## 13mpg (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks for the prompt replies and clarification. I appreciate you members and the collective knowledge! Makes owing two old GTO's even more fun, glad I joined this forum.


----------

